# big bear 400



## BRODY26 (Apr 22, 2009)

turnin 28 zillas with a 1mm 10.25 wiseco n jet kit think i can turn em?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh Yeah....The Big Bears will turn them easy. They will surprise the heck outta with that low first gear.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You will turn em good but watch those axles. We dont know the year, SRA or IRS there are a few variables.


----------



## BRODY26 (Apr 22, 2009)

sra 05


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It still should


----------

